# FSM



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm lookin' for an electronic FSM for the L30. Anyone know where to find it? I have the one listed for the B14, but also need the L30 manual.


----------



## nova73guy (Mar 30, 2004)

Never mind, just found it at phatg20.net

Thanks anyway.


----------

